

“Our Universe Evolved from the Black Hole of a Collapsed 4-D Star” - 0x1997
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2015/07/big-bang-nixed-our-universe-evolved-from-the-black-hole-of-a-collapsed-4-d-star-todays-most-popular.html

======
em3rgent0rdr
Sounds like an interesting article, but my browser took me to susupect page.

